# Food Suggestions



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

I am having a food problem with my two rbp's. They only seem to eat the hikari bloodworms. They won't touch this other brand of brine shrimp of beefheart....


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Just keep offering different varieties of foods such a small pieces of raw shrimp, tilapia, smelts etc. Pellets and blood worms are good too. What happens is if we feed the same thing over and over our fish become very picky. Right now my Geryi only wants tilapia, I offered him sole the other day and he spit it out! lol So for the past two weeks he has only been offered sole! He eventually eats it but not before clearly showing me what he thinks of it


----------



## Hemi_Man (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok lol. Should I let the frozen cubes unthaw before feeding them? I just drop it right in the tank.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

just drop the cube in tank, either theyll attack it right away and it'll be gone in seconds, or it will thaw into little pieces and yours piranhas will eat them like that. depends on how shy they are


----------



## mike996633 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine love tilapia and shrimp with frozen beefheart treats once in a while.


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

My rhom is very shy and wouldnt eat during the day but now he goes crazy over wild caught sunfish fillets that i feed em.


----------

